

Apache Hadoop 2.0 (Alpha) Released - suprgeek
http://hortonworks.com/blog/apache-hadoop-2-0-alpha-released/

======
ojilles
Does anyone know if this improves error reporting at all? That one major pain
I've had dealing with Hadoop: something goes wrong, you get some super obscure
error message and consequently you'll end up doing a major binary search to
find out what caused it.

------
Rickasaurus
Disappointed to see no progress being made toward including iterative map
reduce. Longer term I think we'll need to look to Mesos/Spark for real
innovation.

~~~
fruchtose
Frankly I think Hadoop suffers from too much flexibility. Notice just how many
projects are built on top of Hadoop, but more importantly what they do. I'm
not going to say that projects like Hive or Pig should be integrated, because
these things are too far from the core philosophy of Hadoop. Iterative map-
reduce is a featureset one would _expect_ from a map-reduce library. Twister
has iterative map-reduce for years.

If Spark gets _anywhere_ near 30x the performance of Hadoop when it comes to
iteartive map-reduce, that should raise serious questions: questions like,
"What makes Spark so successful?" and, "Can we integrate Spark into the core
library?" There is a need for iterative Hadoop that Spark addresses, and I
would also consider it to be major enough to deserve inclusion in the core
library. I realize that it is a Scala library, so this could take a lot of
time. Even so, I would _really_ want to catch up with that 30x speedup. That
is too big to ignore.

What's interesting is that the new Hadoop engine YARN and Mesos have similar
goals (source: [http://www.quora.com/How-does-NextGen-MapReduce-compare-
to-M...](http://www.quora.com/How-does-NextGen-MapReduce-compare-to-Mesos)).
Maybe this will make built-in iterative map-reduce a possibility in the
future?

------
res0nat0r
Official release notes page from Apache:
<http://hadoop.apache.org/common/docs/r2.0.0-alpha/>

